# Characters You Would Like to See More Of?



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

So, are there any characters you would like to read more about? Any side characters, entire space marine chapters, or xenos races in general that you feel could use some more time in writing? 

Personally I want to see more of Nykona Sharrowkin. Not only was he a complete bad ass but he also defeated/killed one of the traitor marines who I despise the most, not naming any names to avoid spoilers. 

I also think it would be cool to give the Minotaurs chapter a book. Asterion Moloc sounds like a pretty sweet dude. 

I could also go for more stories about the Adeptes Custodes. Aquillon in particular would be a cool character to explore his back story in my opinion. 

I know these characters will certainly be explored more, but I'm excited to read more on Corax and Vulkan. I really want to read about Vulkan going tank mode on more things.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

SoL Berzerker said:


> I also think it would be cool to give the Minotaurs chapter a book. Asterion Moloc sounds like a pretty sweet dude.


Depending on the author I would love to something on them, especially around the lead up to and fallout around the Euxine Incident. That would be awesome.

Armywise: Phantine Aircorps (Interceptor City come on!) comes to mind, the Relictors Space Marine Chapter and their rocky relationship with the Imperium. A trilogy on Sebastian Thor and the Age of Apostasy would be very welcome (I say a Trilogy so it doesn't turn into the never ending saga that the HH has become). Also a novel on the civil war within the Assassins would be cool. Something on the Finreht Highlanders, expanding on actions that happened during the Pacification of Sigma - Agruis and the brutal campaign that they were forced to undertake against the population.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

For the Heresy, I would like to see more of Amon, the Custode, Hurtado Bronzi and Peto Soneka. Massive fan of the two XX Legion agents and I just think Amon would be a great character to write a Custodes centred book around, I've liked him in all his small appearance throughout the series to date.

40k wise, Dante and Cypher. Dante has just always been a favourite of mine, and Cypher is just Cypher. Andrej as well, how could I forget Andrej!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I always want more Sevatar. I'd also like more Decimus - when the NL's fight with the eldar would be cool.

I'd also love more Scythes of the Emperor material - they have a cool background. I'd also like to have a story about that lonely SotE in the Skull Harvest. 

Karandras fighting Drazhar would be cool. A book about Maugan-Ra destroying the tendril of a hive fleet or raiding the EOT to steal his craftworld back. In fact, I'd like a book about all the Phoenix Lords.

I'd like a new book (that I can get my hands on without paying extortionate prices) where the Avatar of Khaine gets to show how deadly he is. Mine stomped a hive tyrant (in tt) without losing a wound on the weekend.

I'd like another Space Wolf book to follow on from the one's I have where they actually tell you about how Ragnar actually avenges Berek Thunderfist and assumes control of his company.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Gret79 said:


> I'd like a new book (that I can get my hands on without paying extotionate prices) where the Avatar of Khaine gets to show how deadly he is. Mine stomped a hive tyrant (in tt) without losing a wound on the weekend.


LOL, everyone knows they aren't actually warriors. I've heard that they are actually a form of jester to the Spiritseers of any given Craftworld. 

But seriously, that has to happen. They get "killed" wayyyyyy too often by the Primarchs or other Space Marines. Tyranids also have a fluff bit of Carnifexs killing one. But at this point, if they do manage to win any fights, you will loose respect for whoever they beat because come on, they just got beat by an Avatar... That's pretty bad.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

SoL Berzerker said:


> LOL, everyone knows they aren't actually warriors. I've heard that they are actually a form of jester to the Spiritseers of any given Craftworld.
> 
> But seriously, that has to happen. They get "killed" wayyyyyy too often by the Primarchs or other Space Marines. Tyranids also have a fluff bit of Carnifexs killing one. But at this point, if they do manage to win any fights, you will loose respect for whoever they beat because come on, they just got beat by an Avatar... That's pretty bad.


At the risk of mentioning tvtropes...*shudder*

The Avatar suffers from the Worf effect - he gets used as a yardstick to show how hard other characters are.
Its almost a rite of passage. Lorgar batters one (although it is knackered already) Fulgrim beats one, during the battle for Iyanden one challenges a hive tyrant and gets stomped by a dozen carnifexs, I'm fairly sure one gets hammered in the blood raven books too. Marneus Calgar also drops one.

I want a book where the Avatar is truly an unstoppable god of war. After all, Worf occasionally got to beat people up :grin:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Any iron hand characters would be nice.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

More imperial guard stories.
Something on the number of regiments that are only known by their name and nothing else.
As much as I like super soldiers and alien beasts, the guard are jsut more interesting because they're only human.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

revilo44 said:


> Any iron hand characters would be nice.


_Wrath of Iron_ is a great read, providing you like your Iron Hands depicted as the callous, inhuman monsters they are. It's an interesting look at their mentality and the scars they're still carrying from the Heresy. Their way of waging war is frightening. I heartily recommend the book. 

As to the topic of hand I was always interested in Macharius, Bill King has that covered now though. (Another series i would recommend). 

And my vote to some books set in the Apostasy (which i guarantee is now going to be covered after the success of the Heresy). 

I'd like to see some more books following Inquisitors and their various adventures and machiantions. In a related vein some more books in the vein of _Shira Calpurnia_, books set on the myriad worlds of the Imperium at looking at life in the Imperium behind the front lines. 

Also more space combat, lets get an Imperial Navy series. 

@AngelofBlood

Of course Andrej. Always Andrej.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fabius Bile. We've only really seen him in a couple of Heresy books, and as a cameo in the BA novels. Lucius as well. I don't think there's a single paragraph about him in any of the 40k stuff. 

More of Andrej the Guardsman from ADBs BT books would be cool as well.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Fabius Bile. We've only really seen him in a couple of Heresy books, and as a cameo in the BA novels. Lucius as well. I don't think there's a single paragraph about him in any of the 40k stuff.
> 
> More of Andrej the Guardsman from ADBs BT books would be cool as well.


both fabius and lucius have quite a lot of time in fulgrim and angel exterminatus.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I'm just now starting into Dark Eldar reading and I could definitely use some Mandrake/Decapitator writing. They don't exactly have "character" but they could make for some cool fight scenes.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

mentors


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lost&Damned said:


> both fabius and lucius have quite a lot of time in fulgrim and angel exterminatus.


I thought I was fairly clear I meant post Heresy.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Heresy wise: some bloody new characters and not just regurgitated old ones constantly. Angel Exterminatus still pisses me off for this!

I think it's safe to say that some of the new characters (Loken, Argel Tal, Sevatar) are generally fan-favourites and we need more of these.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd like to see more Luther and Zahariel. 

Also Sigismund, because I know of his legend of awesomeness, but we have only gotten snippets so far. I believe he has something coming up soon.

Custodes, blood angels, Thousand Sons..

All heresy stuff, there's tons of 40 k I have not read yet.


----------



## Preysight (Oct 18, 2010)

Pre-Heresy I would like more on each Legions First Captain.. The lesser known guys such as the First Captain of say the Vlka Fenryka (sooo much better than Space Wolves...Gunnar Gunnison?).. We have 18 Legions and a lot of us have no idea who these guys are, they are technically suppose to be 2nd only to the Primarchs. Yes I know that Legion organization doesn't always go that way but still the point stands.

Post Heresy... 40K not really interesting these days. Stories in the league of the NL books, Eisenhorn, Gideon and so forth are becoming rare.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would like to see some more stories on Cypher. What has he been up to since the Heresy. fluff used to say he was making his way back to Terra. Maybe to finish off the corpse god and free him to enter the Eye. At least that was some of the implied fluff i remember.

And more stories on my Howling Griffons


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

More Tarvitz plz.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Aye, more of the Emperor's Children survivors. 

Given that Forge World's books tell us that more Space Marines than Loken got off Isstvan alive (like that Death Guard bloke whose name I forget) and they didn't all become the first Grey Knights. Plus, we don't know what happened to Rylanor? So many questions left unanswered!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing Raldorn and Azkaellon done properly. Azkaellon is a legend enough as it is and is set to go on to lead the Blood Angels in their most difficult time. Raldoron is First Captain of the damn Blood Angels, is mentioned by other Legions in awe. Yet both of them were utterly shite in _Fear to Tread_(along with everything else in the book). Azkaellon just came off as an aloof jerk with nothing really special about him, whilst Raldoron couldn't have been more plain or generic, there was just nothing to him at all.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Raldorn and Azkaellon done properly. Azkaellon is a legend enough as it is and is set to go on to lead the Blood Angels in their most difficult time. Raldoron is First Captain of the damn Blood Angels, is mentioned by other Legions in awe. Yet both of them were utterly shite in _Fear to Tread_(along with everything else in the book). Azkaellon just came off as an aloof jerk with nothing really special about him, whilst Raldoron couldn't have been more plain or generic, there was just nothing to him at all.


Agreed


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Age of Apostasy would be nice to see.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> Aye, more of the Emperor's Children survivors.
> 
> Given that Forge World's books tell us that more Space Marines than Loken got off Isstvan alive (like that Death Guard bloke whose name I forget) and they didn't all become the first Grey Knights. Plus, we don't know what happened to Rylanor? So many questions left unanswered!


Exactly. Rylanor had something in mind on Istvaan III. I would very much like to know what that is.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I know who I want to see much less of, the fucking Space Marines. They are fucking everywhere. Man they are over-used and often comes across as simply stupid like the Imperial Fists almost losing the Phalanx or the Ultra-Clossauds almost losing Macragge several times. That's not great generalship, thats clumsy.

I wanna see more of the Imperial Guard BTW.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well for starters can I see more Cain and Gaunt; particularly Gaunt. I need those epic smashing novels of "Last Stand," type stories. Gets my blood going each and every time.

Following that I need a shit ton more TAU!!!!!! The Tau are so under written and yet arethe coolest race out their. More close to our future than we care to admit it wuld be interesting to see them develop through Fluff; provided the writers are good. Then perhaps a few more Necron novels. Let us forget about the Heresy; such a boring subject really. Very predictable plot lines and characters, but a Necron Dynasty's History.....what an interesting novel it could make. 

Finally I need a few novels on the current situation of the Primarchs....can I see Vulkan please. :cray: , or perhaps something on the Emporer himself. Regardless a bit more is needed.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Personally, rather than specific characters, I'd actually like to see more, decently written, IG novels. The majority of what's been put out there so far has been shit IMO. Maybe get some of the better BL authors to have a go at doing some novels focusing on some of the elite Guard regiments. Like if they had someone like ADB, Wraight or Abnett to do, for example, a Harakoni Warhawks novel, I'd literally be throwing money at BL.

And if they use Orks as villains, get the damn fluff right. If I read one more instance where some random guardsman kills an Ork with a combat knife, by slitting its throat, I'm gonna smack someone with a keyboard.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Some expansion on necron characters would be nice. A more inside track on the thought and personality processes of individuals like Anrakyr and Obyron would be of particular interest to me. 

Some stories detailing the exploits of specific tyranid entities would also be nice. The Swarmlord, as well as Old One Eye in particular.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

it would be interesting to see the galaxy from the perspective of two Space marines, one from a loyal legion and the other from a traitor legion that were trapped in the warp pre heresy and come back to 40k and see everything through their eyes.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I want to hear more of the hive fleet heading towards baal.


----------

